# Trying to decide between pups...HELP!



## K.Creek (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello all,
I having been tossing the idea of getting a new pup around for awhile, and have two options now.
I've found a breeder, who seems to be fantastic (Schraderhaus) in WA and I saw a dog on here and that's what lead me to the breeder. I spoke with Jean for about 45 mins discussing the litter, what I'm interested in, what other dogs I have, etc. She was very helpful and thought that one of her males would be a good fit in my home, also with my current female (1 yr old, solid black) to eventually breed. Now here are my dilemmas:

1. I'm a rescuer at heart and all but my current shepherd have been rescue dogs (greyhound, chi weenie and our stray Raven)...so I always ask myself, why buy a dog when you can rescue one who desperately needs a good home?
2. Am I ready? Is Sadie, my current female, ready to have another dog around?
Now my second pup option is also dilemma 3. My mother in law has a male GSD, that is 8 mos old and came from her female from Candle Hill Shepherds (Norbo Ben Ju bloodlines) and the male was from Alphatex Kennels (yeah, I know the backstory). Thankfully my mother in law got him a couple years prior to everything being seized. I know very little about his bloodlines but he was a beautiful, protective, loving dog...unfortunately he recently went missing. The pup is the last of his stock to be carried on. The pup is a dark sable and HUGE, I mean close to 100 lbs at 8 mos. and he is still coming into his own. My concerns are not knowing enough on his sire's pedigree, except being around him. Being an older dog, more habits to break, train (he's had zero training or socialization except with his sister and mother). If I get the pup from her, which is free, I will do things differently (obedience, socialization). He has a very calm personality, very laid back. When it's time to sit down or go inside and have a nap he does it without being told (complete opposite of Sadie who is high drive, go go go at 1 yr). Would they in fact be a good match, mellow out her pups a bit? What do you guys think? I told both parties I would make a decision this wknd......any suggestions welcome, I desperately need help! Sorry for the long post I'm a bit of an over-evaluator


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

What do you want the dog for? Just a great pet (then you mother-in-laws dog sounds fine)

But if you wanted to really work with your new dog he sounds a bit laid back and you may want to work with the breeder at schraderhous to fit those needs....

The breeding issue is a huge problem for me. Because choosing a male for that and starting up a breeding program is a BIG DEAL with so many purebred GSD's in rescues/shelters and being killed every year. Plus the temperament and health issues that can crop up in the best breeders (let alone the nightmare entire litters from those who don't know better).

That said, clearly I'm not really familiar with your background and experience. And if you already are a 'Responsible Breeder' with all that involves (click this ----> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html ) then it's a different story completely.


----------



## K.Creek (Apr 7, 2013)

@motoracer51 thank you for the response...that's another issue I am fighting: do I ever really want to breed? Same days its a yes and some days it's a no hence why I haven't rushed out and done so. As stupid as this sounds, I'm leaning towards my mother in laws male because of where he came from, his sire. His sire was my first experience with a GSD and he set the bar high. Even if I never do breed, keeping him around in a great environment with the ability to work or play or whatever would be ok by me. I say that because he is essentially the "dog nobody wanted so my mother in law kept him" ...she feeds him well and yeah he gets pets every now and then, but I think I could better his life. That's where my head is at now...I think her male would be great for a therapy dog and canine good citizen....I appreciate your input.







Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

